# Waage



## Falcon4 (13 Januar 2007)

Hallo wer kann mir Wägeterminals bzw. Waagensteuerungen empfehlen?
Sie sollen an eine SPS idealfall S7 im schlimmsten fall an eine vorhandene S5 mit seriellen Schnittselle angeschlossen werden.
Es soll flüssiger "Wachs" dosiert werden. Leider kenne ich kaum bis keine vernünftigen Hersteller.


----------



## maxi (13 Januar 2007)

Hallo wieviel KG den?
Kuck dir doch mal Siemens Siwarex an.


----------



## maxi (13 Januar 2007)

Ah mir fällt noch ein,
bei Flüssigkeiten kannst du auch klasse eine Füsstandsanalyse machen.
Pegel, Laser oder Ultraschall.

Mit SM 338 und den 185kHz Sensor müssten sich tolle Ergebnisse erziehlen lassen. Dann rechnest du es nur noch in Liter und Gewicht um.


----------



## Antonio (13 Januar 2007)

Ich weiss nicht ob die eine entsprechende Lösung für dein Problem haben. Jedoch sind das 2 der Marktführer wenn es um eine Waage geht:
http://www.garvens.de/
http://www.bizerba.de


----------



## Woldo (14 Januar 2007)

Wir haben bisher für verschiedene Anwendungen Waagen von Schenck, Rembe und HBM verbaut.

MfG
Woldo


----------



## ollibolli (14 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

eine weitere alternative bei Flüssigkeiten wäre, einen Drucksensor einzusetzten (z.B. Endress&Hauser). Da kannst du auch sehr genau über die Dichte der Flüssigkeit das Gewicht + zusätzlich noch den Füllstand des Behälters ermitteln.

Ist halt auch ne Preisfrage.

Gruß Ollibolli


----------



## Falcon4 (14 Januar 2007)

Hallo Antonio,
Garvens wird mir denke ich mal net weiter helfen können da die dynamische Wägeeinheiten und keine statischen Wägesysteme bauen (habe da selbst schon gearbeitet).Bei Bizerba werde ich noch mal schauen auf da naheliegenste kommt man eher selten 

Mit Drucksensor werden wir denke ichmal nicht hinkommen und auch eine Ultraschallmessung wird denke ich mal nicht viel sinn machen.
Es werden nur kleinmengen ca 5-10kg dosiert.


----------



## HaSchi (14 Januar 2007)

Wir haben bereits mehere Anlagen mit Waagen ausgestattet.
Dabei haben wir Bizerba ITE bzw. ST oder Siemens Siwarex FTA verwendet.
Die Bizerba haben wir Seriell angebunden. Die bessere Lösung ist nach
meiner Meinung Siwarex FTA (S7-Baugruppe).

Es kommt halt immer auf den Anwendungsfall an:
- Menge
- Genaugigkeit
- Dosieraufbau
- Eichpflicht
- ......

Harald


----------



## Andi888 (16 Januar 2007)

*Waagen*

Hallo Falcon4

Ich denke nicht das du mit den bis jetzt genanten Herstellern und Waagen gut beraten bist.
(Ausnahme ist Siemens für die ein oder andere Aufgabe ist die Simarex U,M,XYZ das richtige)
Wenn du aber eine Waage suchst die sowohl Profibus und auch z.b. RK512(Rs232) für Simatic S5 kann, sind die Terminals der Firma Systec meine erste Wahl.
Gründe dafür sind:
Alle Schnittstelen in die Steuerungsebene:
RK512 (RS232)
Modbus (RS232 und oder RS485)
Profibus
Ethernet
Usw...

Des Weiteren sind die Waagen Terminals mit einer Vielzahl von Standart Programmen ausgerüstet.(Big Bag, Dosieren Grob, Fein usw).
Und wenn das nicht genügt kann man diese Programm selber abändern (Freiprogrammierbar).
Und im Gegensatz zu den Siemens Waagen sind bei Systec alle Eichfähig.

Und noch Einpaar links zum Thema:


http://www.systecnet.com/
http://www.d-g.de
http://www.rothenbacher-gmbh.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Andreas Rothenbacher


----------



## HaSchi (21 Januar 2007)

Also die meisten Waagen haben eine Vielzahl von Schnittstellen im Programm.

Es stellt sich aber immer die Frage, wenn ich sowieso eine S7 verwende, warum nicht eine Siwarex.
Die FTA bietet alle Wiegemodi. Außerdem kann diese direkt an eine S7-300 bzw. über eine ET200M anbinden.

Die ersten Informationen findest man unter www.siwarex.de 

Harald


----------



## TommyG (21 Januar 2007)

Wenn

Für dich das Dosieren im Vordergrung steht, 
ich weiß ich schieße quer, 
dann wäre eine Durchflussmessung vllt auch für Dich interessant, 

oder?


----------



## Falcon4 (21 Januar 2007)

Hi, also mit einer Durchflussmessung werden wir das wohl nicht hinbekommen denke ich mal das Zeugs muss immer auf 65°C sein, ist ja Wachs.
Ich habe mich eigentlich für systec entschieden. Das Terminal gibt mir alles raus was ich benötige und spare mir dann quasi sogar die SPS.
Die Waage gibt Grob/Fein mit dem ich 2 Ventile ansteuern kann. Und wenn die Waage Fertig meldet gibt sie mir das signal auch und es kann der Auslauf und Pumpe angesteuert werden wenn die S5 (die leider voll ausgereizt ist) eine bestimmte Komponente fordert. 

Danke allen


----------



## maxi (23 Januar 2007)

Weiss da eine Stduenten Frag um deren Logic zu testen 

Du hast eien grossen Behäter mit einer Flüssichkeit und ein Baromater.
Wie ermittelst du die Mänge des inhalts?


----------



## zotos (23 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Weiss da eine Stduenten Frag um deren Logic zu testen
> 
> Du hast eien grossen Behäter mit einer Flüssichkeit und ein Baromater.
> Wie ermittelst du die Mänge des inhalts?



Hallo Waldy?!


----------



## Falcon4 (28 Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten die Geschichte hat sich erledigt da gesamt Projekt zu teuer ):twisted: :twisted:


----------

